# Faux snakeskin backing



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone tried either of these yet? They're available at Rudderbows for $15.00 and look pretty nice. Just curious if you've tried then what your opinion is. https://rudderbowsarchery.com/shopp...ex&cPath=6_7&zenid=c53tvu6lna3hugkcnm7u2aotv6


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven' tried them but they look nice in the pictures. Personally I'm not much for fake (faux) anything. I would go with the real thing or skip it...JMO.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

ive seen bows with the limbsations. alot of guys cant tell the difference between real and faux


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been strongly considering the limbstations, have read a lot of good things about them. I like the fact that if my mind / mood changes, they're easy to remove. Real snakeskin is beautiful and I'd love to go that route, but with a freshman in college, paying car insurance on 2 under 25 drivers, a 14 y.o. playing multiple sports and an archery habit of his own, etc. etc. money can be a bit tight at times. I'm sure there's more than one of you who can relate.  Anyway, was thinking I might order the copperhead and try it on a PSE Sequoia, figure if it turns out nice...great, if not, hey it's a PSE Sequoia. ;b


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Is this material a thin plastic vinyl, like an arrow wrap, or is it thicker, or ????...I have some ILF limbs that are silver, I like the silver, but would think that something like this would be pretty cool for hunting use, or just to make the bow more personalized.....Looks pretty sweet to me......Jim


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

It's made from a "lite stretch cotton fabric" here's the description from the website: 
Unlike real snakeskins this backing add Tons of strength and insurance to your bow AND it only costs a fraction of what real snakeskins cost!! Plus These are much easier to apply.
Use with bowgrip for a watertight backing. Or use titebond 2 made from lite stretch cotton fabric and will not slow your bow down. 72" long by roughly 2" wide this print fabric should be able to cover just about any bow you have. Dark area in the center for the handle area can be cut in half if you want to or leave it full length. This is hot!

There's actually a "how to" on applying it on the webpage. BTW, when I went to site to copy description, noticed it's now on sale 15% off. The limbstations (from onestringer.com) are actually made from a peel and stick vinyl more like wraps from what I understand, except that they have a more dull / satin finish and are supposed to be very durable from what I've read.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

bowhuntingrn said:


> Anyone tried either of these yet? They're available at Rudderbows for $15.00 and look pretty nice. Just curious if you've tried then what your opinion is.





Harperman said:


> Is this material a thin plastic vinyl, like an arrow wrap, or is it thicker, or ????...I have some ILF limbs that are silver, I like the silver, but would think that something like this would be pretty cool for hunting use, or just to make the bow more personalized.....Looks pretty sweet to me......Jim


For modern recurve or longbow limbs....you would benefit more from using the thin plastic vinyl wrap offered by Onestringer - http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/showprod&catid=17

This particular backing offered by Rudder Bows has a cotton backing that adds more weight that isn't needed for modern trad limbs.

Some primitive bows can benefit from this type of backing.

As far as looks are concerned...these look really good.

Ray :shade:


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

looks nice


----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)

I got some deet on one of my limbs a couple of seasons ago and really messed up the looks. Through on some limbsatations and have a nice looking bow again. Love it. If they get damaged for some reason, dropped bow or any thing that happens out int the field, that can also happen the the real thing. Just peel off and apply new ones.


----------

